# Stevens Manic 2010 20Zoll



## ufo-de (22. Dezember 2009)

Mein Kollege hat sein Auto platt gefahren und ich sein Bike inseriert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300379806877&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

